# High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)



## ertu54 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich will mir einen Gaming PC zusammenbauen und brauche euren Rat. Ich habe mir eine Liste mit meiner gewünschten Hardware erstellt. Die Optik muss passen, dafür kaufe ich die SP120 QuiteFans von Corsair für den Radiator und 2 AF120/140 für den Airflow (alles in Rot). Weiß grad nicht welche Größe in den Cosmos SE vorne passt..
Maximaler Budget liegt bei 3700€. Bei 3 verschiedenen Händler komme ich auf knapp 3600€.

Link zu allen Teilen --> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

CASE: CoolerMaster Cosmos SE
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz
GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked
MB: ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Extreme 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-27
NT: Cooler Master V-Series V1000 ATX 2.31
KÜHLER: NZXT Kraken X60 ODER Corsair H100i
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB
FESTPLATTE: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
LAUFWERK: ASUS BW-16D1HT
MONITOR: ASUS VG278HE, 27"
MAUS: Roccat Kone XTD, USB
TASTATUR: Roccat Ryos MK Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown
WLP: Noctua NT-H1 //Ich weiß nicht ob das gut ist.

Habe ich was vergessen?

Meine Fragen an euch wären:

1) Soll ich die NZXT Kraken x60 oder die H100i nehmen. Welches hat die bessere Kühlleistung und niedrige Lautstärke.
2) Gibt es andere Monitore mit ähnlichen Daten, die günstiger sind? Habe auf die Reaktionszeit(max 2ms), Kontrast und Frequenz geachtet. Natürlich FullHD. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob 27 oder 24 Zoll
3) Die Wasserkühlungen kommen ja mit aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste. Macht es einen Unterschied wenn man die WLP weggibt und die von Noctua aufträgt?
4) Ist der Ram mit 1866Mhz in Ordnung mit Haswell, oder doch zu 1600Mhz zugreifen? Habe gelesen, dass bei Haswell nur bis zu einem bestimmten Mhz geht.
5) Kann man, wenn man z.B ein RAM mit 2133Mhz einbaut und die Frequenz auf 1600Mhz setzt, die Zugriffszeiten(Latenzen heißt das glaub ich) manuell im BIOS senken? Wenn ja wie viel darf gesenkt werden??
6) Was ist der Unterschied von C1 und C2 bei Mainboards?



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*



ertu54 schrieb:


> 1) Soll ich die NZXT Kraken x60 oder die H100i nehmen. Welches hat die bessere Kühlleistung und niedrige Lautstärke.
> 2) Gibt es andere Monitore mit ähnlichen Daten, die günstiger sind? Habe auf die Reaktionszeit(max 2ms), Kontrast und Frequenz geachtet. Natürlich FullHD. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob 27 oder 24 Zoll
> 3) Die Wasserkühlungen kommen ja mit aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste. Macht es einen Unterschied wenn man die WLP weggibt und die von Noctua aufträgt?
> 4) Ist der Ram mit 1866Mhz in Ordnung mit Haswell, oder doch zu 1600Mhz zugreifen? Habe gelesen, dass bei Haswell nur bis zu einem bestimmten Mhz geht.
> ...


1.) Ich würde eher über eine H110i nachdenken. Ein guter Luftkühler tuts aber genauso und ist eher sogar leider als die Kompaktwaküs.
2.) Keine die ich spontan kennen würde
3.) Ja, einen geringen (zwei, drei Grad). Wenn du ohnehin gute WLP hast kannst du sie benutzen, extra kaufen ist aber nicht nötig.
4.) 1866 MHz sind in Ordnung, erst über 2000 MHz wirds etwas eng bzw. muss man "nachdrücken", so hohe RAM-Taktraten bringen aber quasi keinen Performancevorteil.
5.) Üblicherweise ja, aber auch das wirkt sich so gut wie nicht aus. Wie viel stabil geht ist von RAM zu RAM unterschiedlich, das muss man ausprobieren
6.) Die "C2" Boards haben keinen Wake-Up-Bug mehr der in sehr seltenen Fällen ein System zu Absturz bringen konnte wenn man aus dem Ruhezustand raus will während auf einem USB-Stick eine Datei offen war. In der Praxis ist das quasi wurscht, der Fehler tritt wirklich nur dann auf wenn mans drauf anlegt und hat sonst keine Konsequenzen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*

1) weder noch. beide zu laut und teuer, außerdem kaum besser als z.b. ein ekl k2
2) für full hd reicht eine r9 290 tri-x oc locker aus
3) nicht wirklich
4) ram mit 1866mhz musst du dann manuell im bios einstellen, wenn er nur als 1600er erkannt wird
5) kommt auf den ram an
6) das c1 stepping hat einen (zu vernachlässigenden)USB bug, das c2 nicht

hier mal ne sinnvollere zusammenstellung:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger MX, Cherry MX-Black, USB, DE (SGK-6000-GKCC1-DE)
1 x Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT (11065)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

1700€. bei maus/tasta vorher unbedingt probegriffeln

monitor: Perfect Pixels Matte Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" LED Monitor 2560x1440 | eBay


----------



## the.hai (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*



ertu54 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen an euch wären:
> 
> 1) Soll ich die NZXT Kraken x60 oder die H100i nehmen. Welches hat die bessere Kühlleistung und niedrige Lautstärke.
> 2) Gibt es andere Monitore mit ähnlichen Daten, die günstiger sind? Habe auf die Reaktionszeit(max 2ms), Kontrast und Frequenz geachtet. Natürlich FullHD. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob 27 oder 24 Zoll
> ...



1. Weder noch, eher nen potenten Luftkühler, der billiger und leiser ist.
2. k.a.
3. bessere wlp-=bischen bessere temps
4. 1600er reicht, mehr wird halt offiziell nicht unterstützt und spiegelt sich auch NULL in ehcter performance wieder, selbst 2400er bringt dir in ECHT sogut wie nichts
5. das hängt alles vom ram ab, ähnlich wie OC werte von cpus. macht aber wenigs sinn teuren ram zu kaufen und ich runterzutakten. 1600er in cl9/10 und gut
6. C2 sind die neueren und haben keinen Haswell usb bug mehr: Core-i-4000: Alle verfügbaren Haswell-PCs haben einen Bug mit USB 3.0 - Golem.de

P.S. meine anregungen:

- das nt ist zu groß und nicht grad der "knaller", be quiet dark power P10 850w?

-samsung pro ist "unnötig", die evo seria ist in der praxis nicht langsamer und wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## ertu54 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*



the.hai schrieb:


> - das nt ist zu groß und nicht grad der "knaller", be quiet dark power P10 850w?
> 
> -samsung pro ist "unnötig", die evo seria ist in der praxis nicht langsamer und wesentlich günstiger.



Ich habe 1000W genommen, weil ich bei Test gelesen habe dass die 780ti SC bei Last ca 450W saugt. Und ich wollte auch Luft nach oben lassen. Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden NT?
Ja dann nehme ich die evo.

übrigens habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich auf 4,5Ghz übertakten werden.


----------



## Geldmann3 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*

Also ich würde von 2 780ti abraten. So ein System soll in der Regel ja eine Langzeitinvestition darstellen, jedoch sind die 3GB Vram nicht mehr sehr zukunftssicher. Der Karte geht bei hohen Auflösungen ja jetzt schon häufig der VRAM aus. Du solltest beachten, dass die 3GB Vram der beiden Karten nicht addiert werden... Nehm' lieber etwas mit 4Gb oder 6GB Vram.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*

die 450 watt waren die angabe für das gesamtsystem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*



> Test gelesen habe dass die 780ti SC bei Last ca 450W saugt


 Diese Aussagen beziehen sich zu 99,9999% immer auf das gesamte System. Ob du 4,5GHz erreichst wird man dann sehen


----------



## ertu54 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*

achso das ist mir neu. Wo kann ich lesen wie viel beide saugen?


----------



## ertu54 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*



Geldmann3 schrieb:


> Also ich würde von 2 780ti abraten. So ein System soll in der Regel ja eine Langzeitinvestition darstellen, jedoch sind die 3GB Vram nicht mehr sehr zukunftssicher. Der Karte geht bei hohen Auflösungen ja jetzt schon häufig der VRAM aus. Du solltest beachten, dass die 3GB Vram der beiden Karten nicht addiert werden... Nehm' lieber etwas mit 4Gb oder 6GB Vram.



Ja. Welche Karten gibt es mit 4GB Vram? Nur NVIDIA.


----------



## MaxRink (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*

Die R9 290(X) beispielsweise.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Januar 2014)

AMD R9 290x z.B oder die Titan von Nvidia die hat z.B 6GB.

Und wenn du es bis April aushältst auf eine neue Nvidia mit 4GB, ja meine Glaskugel ist ein geiler Scheiß 
Ne mal im erst Maxwell soll ja auch 4GB haben weil 512bit Speicherinterface.


----------



## boombudder (1. Januar 2014)

Die Evo Serie ist nur so zur Info in allen Belangen schneller als die Pro.
780 Ti SLI für Full HD? Warte lieber ab bis 4K Monitore günstiger werden und dann greif dir noch ne Graka und nen Monitor.
Ein 850W Netzeil (besonders das bereits erwähnte Dark Power) reicht volkommen aus. 780 Ti SLI zieht unter Vollast (die du unter FHD nie erreichen wirst) normalgetaktet 600W.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: HIGH END GAMING PC (ca.3600€)*



ertu54 schrieb:


> achso das ist mir neu. Wo kann ich lesen wie viel beide saugen?


 
Was saugt eine?
Nimm das mal zwei


----------



## dn1987p (1. Januar 2014)

Vollausbau mit Beschränkungen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 17) - HT4U.net hier ist der Wert für die Grafikkarte separat.


----------



## Offset (1. Januar 2014)

boombudder schrieb:


> ...780 Ti SLI zieht unter Vollast (die du unter FHD nie erreichen wirst) normalgetaktet 600W.


 
Keine 780ti zieht 600w. Wahrscheinlich nicht ma das ganze system verbraucht so viel.
Was spricht bei dem Budget gegen eine richtige Wasserkühlung? Dann kannst du der Cpu und Gpu auslauf lassen.


----------



## MaxRink (1. Januar 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Keine 780ti zieht 600w. Wahrscheinlich nicht ma das ganze system verbraucht so viel.
> Was spricht bei dem Budget gegen eine richtige Wasserkühlung? Dann kannst du der Cpu und Gpu auslauf lassen.


 
Augen auf! Da steht SLI.


----------



## Offset (1. Januar 2014)

uups sorry! Ich glaub es wird zeit für's Bettchen...


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Wozu eigentlich dieses völlig überteuerte Board? Wozu gleich zwei 780ti, wenn du nur einen TFT nutzt? Bei dem System kann man locker mehr als 1000€ sparen, ohne die Grafik runterschrauben zu müssen.

Was mir noch schmerzlich auffällt: Hier werden tausende Euro für Eyecandy ausgegeben, aber der Sound kommt zu kurz. Oder was ist an Audiohardware vorhanden?  Ich würde das System komplett anders aufziehen. Wenn du magst, stelle ich dir gerne etwas zusammen, was ich für vernünftig erachte.


----------



## boombudder (2. Januar 2014)

Genau! Also schnell noch ein Beyerdynamic DT 880 und ein externer DAC-Wandler (Soundkarten sind unnötig für das was du machen wirst) drangehängt^^
Ne relativ gute HiFi-Anlage wäre evtl bei den restlichen Euros auch noch drin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2014)

Guter Sound ist der Masse leider nicht geläufig, man muss ja schon froh sein das bei teuren Rechnern keine Kekstrommel als Gehäuse genommen wird und bei NT kein Klingeltrafo


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Budget würde ich für 1000€ ein paar schöne Studiomonitore, gute Kopfhörer und eine ordentliche Soundkarte kaufen. Im Gegensatz zur restlichen Hardware hat er davon auch in 20-30 Jahre noch was, weil die Sachen so lange halten.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Januar 2014)

boombudder schrieb:


> Die Evo Serie ist nur so zur Info in allen Belangen schneller als die Pro.



Nur zur Info: das ist quatsch was du da erzählst.

Aber es steht außer Frage das der Unterschied nicht spürbar ist. Also nimm die Evo.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Januar 2014)

lieber eine 780 ti kaufen, und dafür was für die ohren kaufen. am besten 4k Euro für den Pc ausgeben, aber dann am ende mit nem 100 Euro Headset rumrennen. Damit kannste doch den Sound nicht ausleben. Die sachen halten viel länger als deine blöde Grafikkarte. Die Tastatur ist völlig überteuert. Der ganze Kram in aussehen auch. Kauf doch lieber 3 Monitore, wenn du Rennspiele zockst noch nen geiles Lenkrad, oder halt noch was vernünftiges für die Ohren. Das bringt doch nichts wenn der PC so gut is aber nur ein billigmonitor dasteht. Wenn dann muss alles zusammenpassen. 

Nicht kleckern sondern klotzen 

Lieber 2000 für den reinen PC, und dann noch in andere Hardware aussenrum investieren, ein neuer Schreibtisch oder Stuhl wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht ^^ Damit alles bisll besser zusammenpasst


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Januar 2014)

Suchergebnisse - Seite 1 

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Reußenzehn HiFi & High-End Röhrenverstärker, Preamps und Zubehör 

Gibt schon echt schöne Teile . Und, wie schon geschrieben wurde, gute Audio-Hardware hält ewig, locker 30 Jahre oder länger.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: das ist quatsch was du da erzählst.
> 
> Aber es steht außer Frage das der Unterschied nicht spürbar ist. Also nimm die Evo.


 
Die pro hat 5 Jahre Garantie, darum würde ich sie nehmen. 


So, mal mein Vorschlag:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das System ist konsequent auf spitzen Preis/Leistung optimiert, ohne auf die günstigsten Komponenten zu setzen. Damit sind höchste Einstellungen in Spielen problemlos möglich, die Kiste lässt sich super übertakten, bleibt dabei aber sehr leise.

Das Gehäuse dient nur als Platzhalter, falls es nicht gefällt. Die Kühlung habe ich extra weg gelassen, weil man für den Rest des Geldes entweder einen High-End Luftkühler wie dne Thermalright HR22 oder eine gute Einsteigerwakü bekommt.

Der Audioteil ist wirklich spitzenklasse, damit klingen die Spiele auf jeden Fall wie sie aussehen und du hast von den Sachen wirklich Jahrzehnte etwas. 

Genauso beim TFT, der ist qualitativ um einiges besser als der Asus. 


Sind noch Fragen zu der Zusammenstellung?


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch ein Micro, oder fail ich gerade?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, jetzt ist eins drin:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt ist eins drin:
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
naja, die Pro ist trotzdem unnütz und die 5jahre garantie rechtfertigen m.M. den enormen Mehrpreis nicht. In so einem Budget würde ich auch ne richtige größe verbauen, sprich ab 240GB aufwärts: 

Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und warum ne festplatte die auch wieder fast doppelt so teuer ist wie ne herkömmliche?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

> und warum ne festplatte die auch wieder fast doppelt so teuer ist wie ne herkömmliche?


Weil sie 5 Jahre Garantie hat. Datenträger sind die anfälligsten Hardwarekomponenten, kosten dabei aber relativ viel Geld. Mir hat es in den letzten 10 Jahre schon ca. den Preis eines sehr gut ausgestatten Rechner gespart, dass ich immer auf lange Garantiezeiten achte.

Festplatten mit 5 Jahren Garantiezeit sind nicht umsonst so teuer.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



the.hai schrieb:


> und warum ne festplatte die auch wieder fast doppelt so teuer ist wie ne herkömmliche?


 
Weil die Knete irgendwie rausgekloppt werden muss. Um jeden Preis. 



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Weil sie 5 Jahre Garantie hat. Datenträger sind die anfälligsten Hardwarekomponenten, kosten dabei aber relativ viel Geld. Mir hat es in den letzten 10 Jahre schon ca. den Preis eines sehr gut ausgestatten Rechner gespart, dass ich immer auf lange Garantiezeiten achte.
> 
> Festplatten mit 5 Jahren Garantiezeit sind nicht umsonst so teuer.



Eine festplatte geht entweder in den ersten 3 Monaten kaputt oder gar nicht.
Die 5 Jahre Garantie kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Knete irgendwie rausgekloppt werden muss. Um jeden Preis.


 
Ja manche spielen gerne mit dem Geld anderer....


Wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoller wenn die TEs lieber nen kleines Budget angeben, man wirklich nach P/L berät und dann auch schrittweise mehr Budget freigegeben wird, was auch wirklich in Leistung umgesetzt wird.

Wer mit 3600€ anfängt, der kriegt nen goldenen Hocker, wer sich von 1500€ hocharbeitet nen praktischen Stuhl.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen sprechen da eine andere Sprache, 5 Jahre Garantie sind Gold wert.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sprechen da eine andere Sprache, 5 Jahre Garantie sind Gold wert.


 
Selbst bei Netzteilen sind 5 Jahre eigentlich quatsch denn bis dahin ist das Netzteil sowieso schon durch ein neues ersetzt worden.
Und Festplatten gehen entweder relativ schnell kaputt [meist weil die Endkontrolle schlampig gearbeitet hat] oder sie laufen so lange bis man sie ersetzt weil sie z.B. laut oder langsamer werden.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, mir hat die lange Garantiezeit schon viel Geld gespart.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir hat die lange Garantiezeit schon viel Geld gespart.


 
Dann bist du ein riesen Pechvogel.
Trotzdem nützt dir die Garantie nicht viel. Du bekommst vielleicht eine neue Festplatte aber die Daten sind weg.
Und ich kenne nur sehr wenige Leute deren Festplatten im Bereich von 1-5 Jahren kaputt gegangen sind.
Entweder eben gleich weil die Verarbeitung nicht korrekt war oder die Dinger laufen und laufen und fangen irgendwann an zu pfeifen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

> Trotzdem nützt dir die Garantie nicht viel. Du bekommst vielleicht eine neue Festplatte aber die Daten sind weg.


Dafür sichert man seine Daten doppelt und dreifach. Am besten auf Festplatten die im Schrank liegen und nur alle paar Wochen zum Backup eingebaut werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Dafür sichert man seine Daten doppelt und dreifach. Am besten auf Festplatten die im Schrank liegen und nur alle paar Wochen zum Backup eingebaut werden.


 
Und was machst du bei einem Wohnungsbrand?
Außerdem sollte man ein Backup nicht alle paar Wochen machen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

> Und was machst du bei einem Wohnungsbrand?


Dafür habe ich sehr wichtige Sachen noch online bzw. auf dem Rechner meines Bruders gespeichert. 

Einige Sachen habe ich auch an mehrere Kumpels verteilt.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine festplatte geht entweder in den ersten 3 Monaten kaputt oder gar nicht.



Ich wünschte, ich könnte deine Erfahrung teilen, aber das stimmt so mal ganz und gar nicht. 
Es verabschieden sich mehr als genug Platten einfach zu irgend einem x-beliebigen Zeitpunkt mit schwebenden oder defekten Sektoren, ich find's schlimm. Ja, nicht jeder reklamiert seine Platte mit schwebenden Sektoren, der Hersteller tauscht es aber dennoch aus. Musste meine alte WD AALS nun schon zwei Mal innerhalb von 4 Jahren reklamieren. 

Bei Samsung SSDs (deren Ausfallquoten so lächerlich niedrig sind) lohnt sich ne Pro nicht! Ich würde selber nie wieder eine Platte mit 5 jahren Garantie kaufen - alleine, weil das Ding steinalt wird.
Und bevor ich den doppelten Preis für etwas ausgebe, was ich 5 Jahre nutze, zahle ich die Hälfte und nutze es drei Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, ich könnte deine Erfahrung teilen, aber das stimmt so mal ganz und gar nicht.
> Es verabschieden sich mehr als genug Platten einfach zu irgend einem x-beliebigen Zeitpunkt mit schwebenden oder defekten Sektoren, ich find's schlimm. Ja, nicht jeder reklamiert seine Platte mit schwebenden Sektoren, der Hersteller tauscht es aber dennoch aus. Musste meine alte WD AALS nun schon zwei Mal innerhalb von 4 Jahren reklamieren.


 
Die WD Platten sind in der Tat ein Haufen schrott.
Einfach keine WD Platten mehr kaufen dann stimmt das auch was ich sage.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen sind völlig unabhängig vom Hersteller. Ich hatte schon defekte IBM, WD, Seagate, Samsung und Matrox Platten.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

Was bringt mir lange Garantie, wenn ich dafür wesentlich mehr zahle?

wenn ich jetzt die wahl habe zwischen zwei gleichpreisigen produkten, dann klar die länge garantie entscheidet. aber wenn der mehrpreis bei jenseits der 30% liegt, dann seh ich dass mehr als kritisch.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind völlig unabhängig vom Hersteller. Ich hatte schon defekte IBM, WD, Seagate, Samsung und Matrox Platten.


 
Deine Erfahrungen sind eben nicht übertragbar. Sagte ich schon.
Ich arbeite seit 25 Jahren in der Branche und kann eben sagen dass Festplatten entweder gleich oder sehr viel später kaputt gehen.
Klar kann es mal sein dass eine Platte nach 3 Jahren abraucht aber das ist so selten dass sich das nicht lohnt dafür noch extra Geld auszugeben und wir reden hier von einer Menge Geld.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

> Was bringt mir klange Garantie, wenn ich dafür wesentlich mehr zahle?


Diese Platten sind nicht umsonst so teuer, weil haltbarer. Oder anders gesagt: Auf die günstigsten Platten geben die hersteller nicht ohne Grund nur zwei Jahre Garantie. Besonders mit den "Green" Serien der Hersteller habe ich richtig schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt. 
Von den 6 vor drei Jahren gekauften "Green" (Samsung, Seagate, WD) Platten lebt bei mir heute keine einzige mehr. Das Zeug ist einfach nur billiger Mist. Da stecke ich mir lieber für teures Geld eine auf Lebensdauer optimierte Enterprise Platte in den Rechner.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Platten sind nicht umsonst so teuer, weil haltbarer.


 
gibt es dafür unabhängige Studien?


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind völlig unabhängig vom Hersteller. Ich hatte schon defekte IBM, WD, Seagate, Samsung und Matrox Platten.


 
Jup.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die WD Platten sind in der Tat ein Haufen schrott.
> Einfach keine WD Platten mehr kaufen dann stimmt das auch was ich sage.


 
Das mag vielleicht deine subjektive Erfahrung sein. 3 meiner 4 vor 4 Jahren gekauften AALX laufen noch nach ~12000 Betriebsstunden super (nicht viel, aber ich hab ja auch alle Platten ausm Rechner verbannt - aber schön um mal meine subjektive Erfahrungen einzubringen), im Laden sehe ich ebenso viel WD wie Seagate zurückkommen, bei den Auswertungen der Rückläuferquoten bei Hardware.fr sehe ich zwischen 1,44% und 1,55% (Vorjahr 1,65 und 1,44%) auch keinen großen Unterschied. Mit Ausnahme dessen, dass die WD10EZEX sich wohl besser gegenüber dem hier fast ausschließlich empfohlenen Konkurrenzmodell 7200.14 schlägt. Ich nehm zwar auch immer die Seagate in den Zusammenstellungen her, das liegt aber ausschließlich daran, dass ich mich wegen ner Festplatte nicht groß rumstreite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2014)

Über lange Garantie kann man streiten, ich sehe dort eher nur einen Vorteil wenn man Gebrauchtwaren relativ jung wieder verkauft. 



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt ist eins drin:
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Bei der SSD könnte man auch die PlextorM5Pro nehmen, und beim Board eher das Z87X D3H. Warum für Klamotten auf dem Board bezahlen die man nicht nutzt.
 Für meinen Geschmack ist der Rechner noch übertrieben teuer, aber letztlich muss es der TE durchwinken


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag auf Basis meiner Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht deine subjektive Erfahrung sein. 3 meiner 4 vor 4 Jahren gekauften AALX laufen noch nach ~12000 Betriebsstunden super (nicht viel, aber ich hab ja auch alle Platten ausm Rechner verbannt - aber schön um mal meine subjektive Erfahrungen einzubringen), im Laden sehe ich ebenso viel WD wie Seagate zurückkommen, bei den Auswertungen der Rückläuferquoten bei Hardware.fr sehe ich zwischen 1,44% und 1,55% (Vorjahr 1,65 und 1,44%) auch keinen großen Unterschied. Mit Ausnahme dessen, dass die WD10EZEX sich wohl besser gegenüber dem hier fast ausschließlich empfohlenen Konkurrenzmodell 7200.14 schlägt. Ich nehm zwar auch immer die Seagate in den Zusammenstellungen her, das liegt aber ausschließlich daran, dass ich mich wegen ner Festplatte nicht groß rumstreite.


 
Meine subjektive Erfahrungen werden von anderen geteilt.

Aber andererseits gebe ich dir Recht. Die Unterschiede bei den Festplatten sind gering. Es ist heute praktisch egal welchen Hersteller du kaufst. Du kannst Pech haben dass sie beim Einschalten kaputt geht oder dass sie ewig läuft. Das kann niemand wissen.
Trotzdem ist es Unsinn für den Preis aktueller Festplatten noch mal 50% drauf zupacken nur um 5 Jahre Garantie zu haben.
Wie ich sagte. Die Garantie nützt den verloren gegangen Daten nichts wenn die Platte die Backen zusammen kneift.


----------



## ertu54 (2. Januar 2014)

Bin wieder da,

habe wieder eine Liste erstellt

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

-840 Pro mit einer EVO ausgetauscht
-VI Maximus mit einer VI Hero ausgetauscht
-2x GTX 770 genommen
-NZXT Kraken X60 mit einer H100i ausgetauscht

Hier komme ich auf 3000€.
Hab die 770 genommen weil sie 4GB vram hat.Eine AMD Karte wollte ich nicht. Wisst ihr ob eine GTX 780 ti mit 6GB in zukunft rauskommt?


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Das Hero ist auch Mist.
Und wieso nimmst du einen TN Panel Monitor?`
Die Dinger würde ich nicht mal mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen.
Du hast doch Kohle. Wieso kaufst du dir keinen Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixel und IPS Panel?
Denn dann lohnen sich auch zwei Karten. Für Full HD brauchst du keine 2 GTX 780 Ti.

Und das Netzteil würde ich tauschen. Das Flextronicx Teil ist nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2014)

4Gb Vram bringen dir für FullHD so gut wie gar nichts, außer du willst Skyrim wie ein Irrer vollmodden. Nimm 2 GB Vram.
Das Netzteil ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Nimm ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Board ist überteuert und nutzlos. Hier ein Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wärmeleitpaste benötigst du nicht. Die ist bei jedem Kühler dabei
Die Corsair H100 ist auch Quatsch. Die Empfehlung war vorhin eine H110i, allgemein wurde aber auch gesagt dass Luftkühler genausogut kühlen und das bei geringerer Lautstärke. Nimm einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Speicher sind auch unnötig und teuer. Nimm die Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was die 780Ti mit 6GB angeht, unsere Glaskugeln haben Empfangsstörungen, aber die wird sich so oder so nicht rentieren und überteuert sein. Die zwei GTX770 sind eh schon mehr als genug für 120hz.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Was die 780Ti mit 6GB angeht, unsere Glaskugeln haben Empfangsstörungen, aber die wird sich so oder so nicht rentieren und überteuert sein. Die zwei GTX770 sind eh schon mehr als genug für 120hz.


 
Eine GTX 780 Ti mit 6Gb RAM wird es nicht geben. Hat Nvidia verboten damit wenigstens einer noch die Titan kauft.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie hast du garnicht gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe. . Dir reicht EINE Graka, die GTX 780 Winforce, das Board ist zwar immer noch recht teuer, aber ok. Die Corsair Wakü ist nicht besser, als ein 50€ Luftkühler und dazu noch sehr laut.

Deine ganze Zusammenstellung ist einfach nur Käse. 

Was sagst du eigentlich zu meinem Audiovorschlag? Bisher hast du dich dazu nicht einmal geäussert. Bzw. es ist überhaupt schwer, dich ordentlich zu beraten, wenn du keine Fragen stellst oder Feedback gibts.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine GTX 780 Ti mit 6Gb RAM wird es nicht geben. Hat Nvidia verboten damit wenigstens einer noch die Titan kauft.


 
Stimmt, da war was - danke 

Ist ja auch ein logischer Schritt bei dem nun stark unattraktiven 1000€-Teil


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war was - danke
> 
> Ist ja auch ein logischer Schritt bei dem nun stark unattraktiven 1000€-Teil


 
Ja. Bei Nvidia haben sie teilweise echt einen an der Klatsche. Aber so ist das eben wenn sie denken dass die Götter sind. 
Ich hoffe dass AMD die mit der nächsten Generation mal wieder vom Olymp herunter holt.
Nicht dass Nvidia sich zu Apple Reloaded entwickelt.


----------



## Waynus (2. Januar 2014)

Warum keine 290X und eine gescheite Wakü??


----------



## ertu54 (2. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> 4Gb Vram bringen dir für FullHD so gut wie gar nichts, außer du willst Skyrim wie ein Irrer vollmodden. Nimm 2 GB Vram.


Ihr habt gesagt es ist besser eine Graka mit 4GB Vram zu nehmen, weil sie zukunftsicher ist. Deshalb die 770



Thallassa schrieb:


> Die Corsair H100 ist auch Quatsch. Die Empfehlung war vorhin eine H110i


Das ist ehe eine h100i???

Achaja @Audioliebhaber : Habe einen 5.1 Audio System von Logitech und bin zufrieden mit dem.

Und warum ist die Hero mist? Und warum unbedingt eine Crucial Ballistix Ram?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

> Habe einen 5.1 Audio System von Logitech und bin zufrieden mit dem.


Au weia. Das ist ziemlich weit unten, da geht qualitativ noch viel, viel mehr. 

Du wirst dich wundern, was du bisher alles NICHT gehört hast, weil die Lautsprecher es einfach nicht darstellen können. Logitech Audio geht absolut garnicht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

ertu54 schrieb:


> Ihr habt gesagt es ist besser eine Graka mit 4GB Vram zu nehmen, weil sie zukunftsicher ist. Deshalb die 770



Die GTX 770 ist zu langsam für 4GB und die 3GB der GTX 780 Ti reichen völlig aus.


----------



## ertu54 (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Au weia. Das ist ziemlich weit unten, da geht noch viel, viel mehr.


Mehr brauche ich nicht


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Schon mal bessere Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher getestet? In Relation zur Grafik ist das Logitech so, als würdest du deine Spiele versuchen mit einer GTX 630 oder IGP zu zocken. Guter Sound ist wie legales Cheaten, du hörst mehr, kannst dadurch schneller auf Gegner reagieren.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Januar 2014)

Die 770 kann die 4 GB eh nicht außer in einem Skyrim mit verdammt vielen Mods nicht voll machen, daher eher R9 290 oder ( wenn es unbedingt nvidea sein muss) eine 780(ti)

Bzgl des Sounds: Ich war auch mal mit Beats  zufrieden seitdem ich gescheite Kopfhörer habe fasse ich sie nicht mehr an. Die Soundanlage wird sich wirklich lohnen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

ertu54 schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich nicht


 
Hast du denn schon mal hochwertigere Sachen ausprobiert?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

> Bzgl des Sounds: Ich war auch mal mit Beats  zufrieden seitdem ich gescheite Kopfhörer habe fasse ich sie nicht mehr an. Die Soundanlage wird sich wirklich lohnen.


Eben, die Audiokomponenten werden ihm einen wahren O(h(rgasmus verschaffen, er wird uns wahrscheinlich ewig dankbar sein. Zumal die rund 1500€, die ich in meiner Zusammenstellung für Sound verbraten habe, nicht nach 2-3 Jahren Altbacken sind. Ich kann nur noch einmal wiederholen:

Das Zeug hält locker 20-30 Jahre. Audio ist eine der langlebigsten Anschaffungen, die man neben dem Kauf einer eigenen Wohnung, guter Möbel oder beispielsweise hochwertigen Küchenutensilien machen kann. Und die technische Entwicklung wird die Sachen auch noch schlechter machen. Was einmal exzellent klingt, veraltet nicht.

Siehe meine Lautsprecher, die sind jetzt 28 und ich würde sie freiwillig nicht hergeben, weil ich mit den Klang nicht neu leisten kann. Da wären gleich ca. 4000-5000€ fällig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Januar 2014)

Auweia, 1000ende Euro in den PC stecken, aber ein Logitech "soundsystem" besitzen....


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Eben, die Audiokomponenten werden ihm einen wahren O(h(rgasmus verschaffen, er wird uns wahrscheinlich ewig dankbar sein. Zumal die rund 1500€, die ich in meiner Zusammenstellung für Sound verbraten habe, nicht nach 2-3 Jahren Altbacken sind. Ich kann nur noch einmal wiederholen:
> 
> Das Zeug hält locker 20-30 Jahre. Audio ist eine der langlebigsten Anschaffungen, die man neben dem Kauf einer eigenen Wohnung, guter Möbel oder beispielsweise hochwertigen Küchenutensilien machen kann.


 

man sollte sich aber die frage stellen, ob jeder "ottonormal" 1500€ für sound verbraten will.


manche sollten hier mal bischen objektiver beraten, bzw sich auf den TE einstellen.


Ich empfehle ja auch nicht nur blinkenden Avexir Rams oder Corsair 900Ds weil ich sie selber so super finde, sondern berate dann neutral



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auweia, 1000ende Euro in den PC stecken, aber ein Logitech "soundsystem" besitzen....


 
???

Hab nen Z906 am Fernseher und ne Teufel E400 samt Decoderstation am Rechner. Für meinen Multimedia Anwendungsbereich völlig OK.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auweia, 1000ende Euro in den PC stecken, aber ein Logitech "soundsystem" besitzen....


Ist doch normal, Grafik muss der Hammer sein, aber auf den Ton wird geschissen. Dabei ist das so, als würde man einen Supersportwagen mit Superschalldämpfer fahren. Stell dir mal einen Ferrari mit dem Sound eines 1l Polo vor!1

Ähnlich ist es mit guter Grafik und Gammelsound.


Ich selbst stehe auch auf massig Eyecandy, aber die Atmosphäre kommt doch vom Ton. Selbst völlig veraltete Grafik kann Spaß machen, wenn das Gameplay und der Ton stimmt.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist doch normal, Grafik muss der Hammer sein, aber auf den Ton wird geschissen. Dabei ist das so, als würde man einen Supersportwagen mit Superschalldämpfer fahren. Stell dir mal einen Ferrari mit dem Sound eines 1l Polo vor!1
> 
> Ähnlich ist es mit guter Grafik und Gammelsound.


 
Also nur für GAMES kauft sich bestimmt keiner Audio Hardware im Wert von über 1000€.........


Du kaufst dir doch keinen Ferrari um ihn in der Garage zu lassen? (lass uns die metapher-welle bis in den tod reiten!)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



the.hai schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Hab nen Z906 am Fernseher und ne Teufel E400 samt Decoderstation am Rechner. Für meinen Multimedia Anwendungsbereich völlig OK.


 

Die können gar nicht richtig klingen, ihren Klang nicht entfalten, der Sound ist ohne Tiefe, ohne Volumen, weil die Dinger einfach so klein sind, gute Lautsprecher brauchen halt Platz, genauso wie ein großes Gehäuse, beim Gehäuse akzeptiert man es, bei Lautsprechern will man es nicht akzeptieren und kauft sich Brüllwürfel


----------



## ertu54 (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die GTX 770 ist zu langsam für 4GB und die 3GB der GTX 780 Ti reichen völlig aus.


Also eine 780ti. Ich will 2 gtx 780ti weil ich dann zukünftige Spiele auch bei FullHD auf min. Hoch zocken will.Eine 780ti macht bei Crysis auf Ultra Einstellungen mit max Kantenglättung 55fps. Und es kommen mehr GPU lastige spiele. Derzeit habe ich eine i7 870 und eine GTX 650 von Zotac, die CPU wird bei Spielen ca 90 grad. Deswegen will ich halt das beste und will einmal mehr investieren. Will mir auch keine Sorgen über zukünftige Spiele machen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Januar 2014)

Dann kauf dir 2 780ti´s, aber bitte gehe in ein Audio Laden, und Höre dir mal ein paar schöne Boxen oder Kopfhörer an, Beispielsweise die ADAM A5X und als KH mal die BD DT880 oder einen AKG Q701


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

Grafikkarten sind so schnell veraltete, es ist einfach saudämlich, Leistung "für die Zukunft" zu kaufen. Man kauft das was man aktuell braucht, sonst verbrennt man Geld. Siehe mein Beispiel:

Im Herbst kaufe ich immer eine neue Graka, nutze sie über den Winter und verkaufe sie im Frühjahr, weil  ich sie im Sommer nicht nutze. Meistens bekomme ich für die Karten ca. 250€ und kaufe mir im Herbst fürs selbe Geld eine viel schnellere, aktuelle Karte. Bis du dein SLI ausnutzt, sind die Karten nur noch einen Bruchteil wert und wahrscheinlich schon eine SingleGpu Karte am markt, die dein SLI putzt.


Würde ich es nicht so handhaben, wäre die Karte im Herbst nur noch ca. 120-150€ wert und immer noch gleich schnell bzw. dan eher schon langsam.



> Beispielsweise die ADAM A5X und als KH mal die BD DT880 oder einen AKG Q701




Ich hatte ihm den Adam Sub8, die Adam Artist 5 und einen DT880 Edition empfohlen.


----------



## ertu54 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihm den Adam Sub8, die Adam Artist 5 und einen DT880 Edition empfohlen.



Sind das NUR Subwoofer? Also gibt es da nicht z.b 2 Lautsprecher hinten, vorne 2 , usw.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Januar 2014)

Nein, dass ist ein Sub und zwei Frontboxen. Zusammen klingt das extrem räumlich, super detailliert. Obwohl die Rücklautsprecher fehlen, kann dein Logitech dagegen einpacken, es ist im Vergleich nichts weiter als Elektroschrott. Klingt hart, ist aber so.


Wären dann zweimal:

http://www.thomann.de/de/adam_artist_5_hochglanz_schwarz.htm

plus einmal den Sub:

http://www.thomann.de/de/adam_sub8.htm


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

ertu54 schrieb:


> Also eine 780ti. Ich will 2 gtx 780ti weil ich dann zukünftige Spiele auch bei FullHD auf min. Hoch zocken will.Eine 780ti macht bei Crysis auf Ultra Einstellungen mit max Kantenglättung 55fps. Und es kommen mehr GPU lastige spiele. Derzeit habe ich eine i7 870 und eine GTX 650 von Zotac, die CPU wird bei Spielen ca 90 grad. Deswegen will ich halt das beste und will einmal mehr investieren. Will mir auch keine Sorgen über zukünftige Spiele machen.


 
Für Full HD reicht die Vram Menge auf jeden Fall.
Du solltest dich da nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Und wenn dir der Sound reicht dann lass das so.
Du musst aber bedenken dass du keinen Rechner für die Zukunft kaufen kannst bzw. das lassen solltest.
Maxwell kommt dieses Jahr raus und dann ist die GTX 780 Ti wieder Alteisen.
Das ist eben immer so und das ist auch gut so.

Daher mein Tipp an dich:
Lass es bei einer GTX 780 Ti. Die reicht für Full HD völlig aus.
Und im Laufe des Jahres kaufst du dir dann eine GTX 880. Mehr musst du nicht machen und dann hast du wahrscheinlich knapp die Leistung die du mit zwei GTX 780 Ti hast, hast aber effektiv weniger Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Nils_93 (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine GTX 780 Ti mit 6Gb RAM wird es nicht geben. Hat Nvidia verboten damit wenigstens einer noch die Titan kauft.


Nicht das es etwas zur Sache tuen würde, aber for your information:
Die EVGA 780TI KINGPIN Edition hat 6GB Vram.
Und ja, es braucht kein Mensch und das Ding ist vermutlich teurer als ne Titan, aber who cares, Hauptsache 6GB Gram auf einer 780 Ti


----------



## MaxRink (2. Januar 2014)

Hat sie nicht.
Specs
Core

    2880 CUDA Cores
    Base Clock: TBA MHz
    Bus: PCI-E 3.0
    2-way, 3-way, 4-way SLI Ready
    Texture Fill Rate: TBA GT/s

Memory

    Memory Detail: 3072 MB GDDR5
    Memory Bit Width: 384 Bit
    Memory Clock: TBA MHz
    Memory Speed: 0.28 ns
    Memory Bandwidth: TBA GB/s

Key Features

    NVIDIA TXAA Technology
    NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0
    NVIDIA PhysX Technology
    NVIDIA FXAA Technology
    NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync
    NVIDIA Surround
    NVIDIA 3D Vision Ready
    Support for four concurrent displays; two dual-link DVI connectors, HDMI and Displayport 1.2

    Microsoft DirectX 11.2 API (feature level 11_0) with Direct Compute 5.0 support
    NVIDIA SLI Ready
    NVIDIA CUDA Technology
    PCI Express 3.0 Support
    OpenGL 4.4 Support
    OpenCL Support
    NVIDIA SHIELD Ready
    NVIDIA G-Sync Ready


----------



## Waynus (3. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mal vorschlagen wir stellen ihm ein System für 1000€ (+evtl. ordentliche Wakü) zusammen womit er  jetzt alles perfekt zocken kann. Er holt sich dann wegen dem Sound entsprechenden Untergrund Hilfe oder macht von dem Restgeld ordentlich Urlaub.

P.S. Wer nicht will der hat schon...


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2014)

Naja, man sollte wissen das man PC-Power nicht auf Reserve kaufen kann.
Die Entwicklung der Hardware ist zu schnell. Und etliche Software zieht fast genauso schnell nach.


----------



## D3estiny (3. Januar 2014)

Meine Idee wäre das selbe was mir damals empfhohlen wurde bei ähnlichem Budget!

Vorab noch: Das ganze ist orange-schwarz gestaltet, da mir die Kombination gefällt... Wenn das nicht der Fall des TE's ist, kann man ja die orangenen Teile zu der gewünschten Farbe wechseln.


Komponenten: (habe nur die Liste, keine Links! sorry) 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s

1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed

2x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24

2 x MSI R9 290 4GD5, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC

1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk

1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo mit Sichtfenster

1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31



WaKü:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_ca...631feba35e0ac0

dazu kann man dann noch 8x orangene/gewünschte Farbe 120mm Lüfter nehmen damit das auch noch passt 


Es kommt auch drauf an, ob der TE sich zutraut das selber zu bauen! Wenn nicht kann man ja immer die WaKü weglassen oder ein Komplettwaküset empfehlen oder einfach alles auf Luft umändern! 

Zu dem ganzen noch ein neuen Bildschirm: Benq XL2720T oder die 24" Variante. Oder natürlich einen 1440p Monitor.

Wegen Soundsachen müsst ihr dann noch was raussuchen, da hab ich 0 Ahnung von  aber so hat man das geld meiner Meinung nach am besten ausgegeben! 

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen!


----------



## Dominicus1165 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

2937,51€
Ich hab jetzt nochmal die gewünschte Peripherie hinzugefügt (auf welche ich, nachdem ich gestern meinen 1600€ PC bestellt habe, ebenfalls spare), eine Grafikkarte... seht selbst.

Da das Kapital hoch ist, habe ich jetzt ein gutes Headset hinzugefügt und noch nen guten Monitor. Mit nem normalen Headset und Monitor (100+200€ statt 300+500€) landet man bei dirca 2400€.


----------



## MaxRink (3. Januar 2014)

Die Kompaktwakü sollte raus.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (3. Januar 2014)

Bei mir zum Beispiel ist sie fast pflicht, da ich high profile RAM habe. Bei seinem ginge auch ein Noctua NH-U14S


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2014)

Dominicus1165 schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Die HDD ist zu teuer, besser wäre die 30€ günstigere seagate 7200.14 2tb. Außerdem fehlt ne SSD, zu empfehlen wäre da die crucial m500 240 oder 480gb. Der ram ist relativ teuer, da sollte man zum crucial ballistix 16gb greifen. Die creativ soundkarte ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei, besser wäre eine asus xonar phoebus oder essence stx. Die zotac gtx 780ti ist ziemlich laut, besser macht das die inno 3d gtx 780ti ichill herculez x3. Die kraken x60 ist laut, teuer und kaum besser als ein ekl k2 oder prolimatech genesis, daher keine empfehlung. Das Qpad headset würde ich ebenfalls nicht nehmen, sondern stattdessen einen beyerdynamic dt880 in verbindung mit einem zalman zm-mic1 oder antlion modmic


----------



## Dominicus1165 (3. Januar 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt ne SSD


 
Vergessen.....



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die kraken x60 ist laut, teuer und kaum besser als ein ekl k2 oder prolimatech genesis, daher keine empfehlung.



In jedem Test den ich gelesen habe, gewinnt sie und mit der Lautstärke: Tja so isses und nicht anders 

Und das Headset war ein Vorschlag, da ich mit meinem Roccat Kove 5.1 zufrieden bin.


----------



## MaxRink (3. Januar 2014)

Für sowas lieber eine richtige. Leistet deutlich mehr und ist leiser.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Ertu, hoffe du liest das noch. 

Ich selbst war auch gerade kurz davor ca 2400 Euro auszugeben, allerdings finde ich dass es momentan keine gute Zeit ist aus 4 Gründen. 

1) Die Achtkern-Prozessoren werden den Markt in vlt 1,5 Jahren erobern, wenn viel Geld ausgeben dann lieber nen 8 Kerner neuerer Generation als die jetztigen. 

2) An GDDR6 wird zur Zeit gearbeitet, womit in vlt 2 Jahren Grakas ausgestatten werden.

3) DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher sollen auch bald zu erwarten sein. 

4) Ich finde im Moment keinen Monitor, der schnelle und schöne Bilder kombiniert. Der neue Eizo Monitor ist hier ein Pionier allerdings scheint der nicht ausgereift zu sein,a lso auch hier warten. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, im Falle deines Budgets würde es mehr Sinn machen nur aufzurüsten oder einen PC für die Überbrückung zu kaufen, ich jdfalls mach das erstmal so und übe mich in Geduld, bis der Markt das bietet was ich eigtl suche  

Gruß
Gorgi


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Hi Ertu, hoffe du liest das noch.
> 
> Ich selbst war auch gerade kurz davor ca 2400 Euro auszugeben, allerdings finde ich dass es momentan keine gute Zeit ist aus 4 Gründen.
> 
> ...


 



selten soviel käse gelesen, sorry.....

wenn die gddr6 grakas kommen, dann würde ich auf die gddr7 warten.... mal sehn wielange die achtkerner aktuell sind, würd ich auch überspringen und auf 16kerner warten.....und das massive leistungsplus, was wir ja jetzte schon durch schnelleren speicher erfahren (nämlich NICHT) , lässt nkeine andere wahl, als auch auf ddr5 zu warten.


warten kann man immer, dass ist bei hardware niemals ein argument sofern es nicht WIRKLCIH in 1-2monaten änderbar ist.

Beispiel am anfang dezember kauft man sich keine r9 290 und muss sie selber umrüsten auf nen anderen kühler, sondern man wartet bis jetzt und bestellt ne custom.

P.S. ich hab nen eine generation alten sechskerner und nichtmal der wird momentan in nem spiel ausgereizt....

oder wieder die gulte alte autofloskel, warte ich jetzt auf den golf8 und sobald der da ist lieber auf den golf9?

hat sich schonmal jemand totgewartet?^^ auf jedenfall spart es ungemein, weil man immer warten kann und dann nie was hat, aber auch sicher sein kann, nichts altes zu haben.


erst wenn der fortschritt stehen bleibt, kannst du dann mit gewissheit kaufen. sorry, aber das funktioniert nirgends und grad in der schnellen hardware branche erst recht nicht.



letztendlich "muss" man schon seit 2-3 intelgenerationen eh nur noch die gpu aktuell halten, wenn man spiele in FHD voll ausreizen will. die cpu ala 2500k/2600k halten noch locker mit, aber ne hd6970 macht schon wesentlich weniger her, als ne aktuelle r9 290x gepaart mit nem sandy prozzi.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

find ich auch albern,
jemand , der so ein dickes budget angibt, kann doch in 2 jahren wieder aufrüsten, falls es nötig wär
(nötig ist ein sehr relatives wort)

monitor könnt man aber echt noch auf g-sync warten, son paar einzelne gibts glaub schon
1440p mit g-sync wäre nice


----------



## gorgi85 (3. Januar 2014)

hehe ach ja ...

nun wie du unschwer erkennen kannst will unser kollege hier aber über 3000 euro hinblettern, ich finde hier sollte die beratung in sachen zukunftssicher etwas anders ausfallen als ein budget für 1500 oder drunter. bei kleinem budget würde es mich nicht sonderlich jucken wenn 8kerner in vlt 1,5 jahren schon zur ähnlichen preisen vk werden wie akutelle 4er. 

wer wirklich so viel geld ausgeben will, dem würde ich raten das abzuwarten was gerade im kommen ist, denn klar ist dass es in 2 jahren mehr neuheiten geben wird im vergleich zur heute und vor 2 jahren. 

ich hab mir jetzt einen pc für 1200 euro gebastelt der 3 jahre dienen soll, und wenn gddr6, ddr4 u intel 8-kerner sich preislich eingependelt haben, kaufe ich lieber nextgeneration als 3600 euro auf der schwelle auszugeben.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. Januar 2014)

hehe ach ja ...

nun wie du unschwer erkennen kannst will unser kollege hier aber über 3000 euro hinblettern, ich finde hier sollte die beratung in sachen zukunftssicher etwas anders ausfallen als ein budget für 1500 oder drunter. bei kleinem budget würde es mich nicht sonderlich jucken wenn 8kerner in vlt 1,5 jahren schon zur ähnlichen preisen vk werden wie akutelle 4er. 

wer wirklich so viel geld ausgeben will, dem würde ich raten das abzuwarten was gerade im kommen ist, denn klar ist dass es in 2 jahren mehr neuheiten geben wird im vergleich zur heute und vor 2 jahren. 

ich hab mir jetzt einen pc für 1200 euro gebastelt der 3 jahre dienen soll, und wenn gddr6, ddr4 u intel 8-kerner sich preislich eingependelt haben, kaufe ich lieber nextgeneration als 3600 euro auf der schwelle auszugeben.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

ja, eben, für mich klingts, als ob ihms geld sehr locker sitzt, 
optik muss stimmen, nur die teuersten sachen gewählt (asus maximus extrem und so)
und ist ja auch schön, das teil wird mega, wenn ers so baut 
sein eigener vorschlag waren 2x 780ti, das sind 1200€ für karten allein, mehr leistung kann man grad nicht kaufen für geld, also will er anscheinend genau das
4k-monitore sind ein argument, aber sicher nicht, um 2 jahre zu warten, entweder bis ca april, wann die neuen nvidias kommen, oder, wenn das geld wirklich locker sitzt, jetzt 2x titan kaufen (wegen 6Gb), der themenersteller schreibt aber full hd (was ich auch wiederum albern find), da sind 2x 780ti echt overkill

edit: der monitor, den er will hat 144Hz, dann isses vielleicht schon sinnvoll

4770k würd ich für son budget nicht kaufen (wenn er das wirklich ausgibt), gleich 4930k, der hält auf jeden fall paar jahre (2600k ist auch immer noch gut, der ist glaub von mitte 2011)

die leute, die schreiben, ca 2000€ langt locker für fast die gleiche performance wie für 3500€ haben natürlich recht (erst recht auf full hd)
aber nicht aus gründen von: abwarten, in 2 jahren kommt was neues

haben auch schon viele geschrieben: rest lieber in peripherie stecken
gescheiter monitor, am besten mit 1440p und g-sync
wenn full hd, dann 120hz oder g-sync (edit: 144Hz monitor, siehe oben)
3x full hd ist auch was feines, ich betreib sowas mit 2x gtx770, läuft gut
monitore haben zusammen 450€ gekostet, nicht grade viel, wie ich meine, mit sli 780 wärs sehr gut
sound? boxen? kopfhörer?

ich würd kaufen:

4930k +mobo+kühler = 800€   alternativ: 4770k +mobo+kühler = 500€
2x gtx 780 = 900€
ram 4x4 Gb = 150€
netzteil = 150-200€
gehäuse = 150-200€
monitor 1440p oder 1080p@144Hz = 500€
maus + tastatur = 200€
ssd = 150€
sshd = 150€

alles = 3250€; alternativ 4770K: alles = 2950€

nur so als rahmen, was genau, muss man halt schaun, je nach geschmack und reviews
was genau, muss man halt schauen

dann noch je nach geschmack sound zubehör,
oder an die stereo anlage anschließen


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2014)

Also jetzt hardware zu kaufen, die man lange noch nicht brauch ist ja mal totaler schwachsinn, was berätst du da für mist gorgi?


Wenn jetzt ein 1500euro rechner reicht, dann wird vlt in nem jahr mal die graka aktualisiert, aber mehr auch nicht. Das rad haben sie bis jetzt in unter zwei jahren noch nicht neu erfunden und werden sie so schnell auch nicht.

Grundsätzlich immer das kaufen, was man braucht, nicht was man mal vlt brauchen wird.

Oder sparste schon auf ein hausboot wegen den abschmelzenden polkappen?

P.s. ein 4930k sowie der x79 generell haben in nem spiele/normslen pc nichts zu suchen, sofern nicht mehr als zwei grakas genutzt werden!


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

?
selber hast dus doch auch (3930k)
ist schon übertrieben, aber aus gründen von enthusiasmus...bei so nem budget
allein schon wegen benchmarks (gut, ist nicht für jedermann ein grund, mehr geld auszugeben )
"hat nichts zu suchen" ist halt ne komische formulierung
aber klar, eigentlich will mans wegen pcie lanes oder workstationmäßig (32GB/10TB lässt auch auf sowas schließen, oder halt server)


----------



## gorgi85 (3. Januar 2014)

Mist ist jemandem mit 3600 Euro Budget aussterbende Technik wie 4 Kern CPU zu empfehlen, die in 3 Jahren völlig abgelöst sein könnte. Und glücklicher Weise wird es nicht nur eine sondern gleich 3 essenzielle Värenderrungen auf dem Markt geben, so dass man gleich in mehreren Hinsichten zukunftsicherer einkaufen kann, als man es zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt könnte.

Es kommt viel Neues, auf das es sich zu warten lohnt so sehe ich das. Finde sogar dass der Monitor mein bestes Bsp ist: Find mir mal einen mit so schönen Farben wie Marke Eizo und 144Hz, der aber funktioniert  

PS: Wenn die Polkappen weggeschmolzen sind hilft auch kein Hausboot mehr


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ?
> selber hast dus doch auch (3930k)
> ist schon übertrieben, aber aus gründen von enthusiasmus...bei so nem budget
> "hat nichts zu suchen" ist halt ne komische formulierung
> aber klar, eigentlich will mans wegen pcie lanes oder workstationmäßig



Ich habe momentan ein karte drinne...

Zum testen von tri und quadfire kam ich aber um so ein board nicht rum.

Ansonsten hätte ich auch "nur" auf nen i7+z87 gesetzt.


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan ein karte drinne...
> 
> Zum testen von tri und quadfire kam ich aber um so ein board nicht rum.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich auch "nur" auf nen i7+z87 gesetzt.





gorgi85  schrieb:


> Mist ist jemandem mit 3600 Euro Budget aussterbende Technik wie 4 Kern CPU zu empfehlen, die in 3 Jahren völlig abgelöst sein könnte. Und glücklicher Weise wird es nicht nur eine sondern gleich 3 essenzielle Värenderrungen auf dem Markt geben, so dass man gleich in mehreren Hinsichten zukunftsicherer einkaufen kann, als man es zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt könnte.
> 
> Es kommt viel Neues, auf das es sich zu warten lohnt so sehe ich das. Finde sogar dass der Monitor mein bestes Bsp ist: Find mir mal einen mit so schönen Farben wie Marke Eizo und 144Hz, der aber funktioniert
> 
> PS: Wenn die Polkappen weggeschmolzen sind hilft auch kein Hausboot mehr



Okay, wielange fibt es schon sechskerner, werden sie mittlerweile denn mal unterstützt?

Deine ptognose in allen ehren, aber du berätst durch ne kristallkugel....

Was wird sich groß verändern und was wird dann zukunftssicherer sein? Ne cpu vlt bischen länger, aber ne grafikkarte? Mach dich nicht lächerlich.

Beim monitor geh ich lieber auf auflösung, mäusekino is out und mein lg kommt da gut weg.

Vlt bist du ja der einzige, für den es momentan nichts gibt, was gut genug ist.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (3. Januar 2014)

gorgi85  schrieb:


> Värenderrungen



Ist das dein Ernst?

Ich denke auch das sich wohl in ca. 2 Jahren einiges von Grund auf verändert was die Kompatibilität einschränken wird. Wie z.b. DDR4. Aber was soll der TE denn jetzt 2 Jahre lang machen? Er will ja jetzt süchtigen und nicht für die Zukunft planen. Vielleicht wird in 2 Jahren ja auch garnix mehr mit dem PC gemacht

Edit: wobei ich denke das ein 3600€  pc nicht mehr kann als eine 2000€ Kiste


2 x 780 ti aus zukunfts Gründen zu kaufen ist Schwachsinn da sie wenn sie wirklich benötigt werden viel billiger sind, also die 2te. Was bedeutet das mehr Geld über bleibt, was bedeutet mehr Geld = mehr Zukunft tauglich


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

mir langts auch (also haswell quad core), andererseits, letzten sommer hab ich lange gezaudert, ob ich nicht tri cf 7950 mit i7 3820 (x79)machen soll, warum soll der TE nicht bald ne dritte karte wollen?

asus maximus extrem für z87 ist auch für quad sli gut, zusatzchip für pcie lanes vermutlich
oder meinen die dann mit Dual gpus? glaub nicht

warten, wegen was in 3 jahren passiert (ohne zu wissen, wie die leistungssteigerungen sein werden), kann man immer,
albern, albern


----------



## gorgi85 (3. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Okay, wielange fibt es schon sechskerner, werden sie mittlerweile denn mal unterstützt?
> 
> Deine ptognose in allen ehren, aber du berätst durch ne kristallkugel....
> 
> ...


 

Nun ich finde nicht dass ich mich hier lächerliche mache, zumindest mache ich keine Anspielungen über Polkappen  

Aber ja, für mich gibt es zur Zeit nichts wenn in 2 Jahren der Markt umgekrämpelt wird, allein schon am Monitor hapert es. Wie das nun genau aussehen wird weiß keiner, das Risiko jedoch dass ein BF5 wenns mal draussen ist stark von der CPU mitprofitiert und ich dann auf 4 Kern sitze weil mir Leute vor 2 Jahren empfohlen haben, nur das zu kaufen was ich brauche ... naja du verstehst schon  

Defakto werden demnächst viele Veränderungen stattfinden, nur weil man nicht weiß wie gut die sein werden ist es für mich kein Grund das einfach außer Acht zu lassen, ich finde momentan ist das eh so eine Schwelle am HardweareMarkt. 4 Kerner werden abgelöst, so viel ich weiß ist die i7 Generation die letzte 4 Kerner richtig ? Dann Monitore ... wir gehen gerade auf 4k zu auch das ist ein Grund zu warten für mich. Ja und halt neue Arbeitsspeicher u Grafikspeicher- Generation, und jetzt mal ehrlich das alles in 2 Jahren ich finde das nicht viel, wenn ich mit 2300 Euro rumjongliere. 

Kurz: Jetzt "teuer" zu kaufen macht weniger Sinn als in 1,5-2,5 Jahren.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Januar 2014)

Dominicus1165 schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> 2937,51€
> Ich hab jetzt nochmal die gewünschte Peripherie hinzugefügt (auf welche ich, nachdem ich gestern meinen 1600€ PC bestellt habe, ebenfalls spare), eine Grafikkarte... seht selbst.
> ...


 


Dominicus1165 schrieb:


> Vergessen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Headset ist aber für die Leistung zu teuer. Der Grundkopfhörer kostet 130€, man zahlt also 130€ fürs Mikro. Tausch dein Kave mal gegen einen Superlux HD 681Evo und du wirst merken, wie sehr du über den Tisch gezogen wurdest. 

Ich würde statt dem QpAd auch einen DT 880 Edition oder AKGE701 nehmen. Die Soundkarte war auch Mist, lieber eine Essence STX.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2014)

gorgi85  schrieb:


> Jetzt "teuer" zu kaufen macht weniger Sinn als in 1,5-2,5 Jahren.



Da es so was wie Zukunftssicherheit bei Hardware nicht gibt, ist es nun mal Blödsinn, jemandem dazu zu raten sich erst in 1,5-2,5 Jahren einen High-End PC zu kaufen.
Zumal z.B. Sachen wie High-End Grafikkarten sowieso ein begrenzte "Haltbarkeit" haben. Schau dir mal Karten von vor 2,5 Jahren an. Das wären GTX580 und HD6970. Mit denen kann man zwar immer noch zocken, aber daran, anspruchsvolle, fordernde Games bei hohen Settings zu spielen, braucht man nicht zu denken, weswegen viele High-End User sowieso schon wieder aufgerüstet haben. Und auf zukünftige "bessere" Grafikkarten zu spekulieren macht deswegen sowieso überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn länger werden die auch nicht halten.
Mit Vierkernern wird man ebenfalls noch lange Zeit gut bedient sein. Zumal Intel bei der Midrange Plattform auch weiterhin nur bei Vierkernern bleiben wird, was nicht so dramatisch ist, denn Intels Vierkerner haben massig Power.
Und bei den von dir erwähnten Monitoren ist gerade erst eine neue Generation von Screens eingeführt worden. Bis diese 4K Screens aber erschwinglich werden, wird es noch einige Zeit dauern. Darauf zu warten ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ebenfalls Blödsinn. Wer sich jetzt einen guten Monitor kauft, der wird trotz 4K Screens, damit einige Jahre bestens spielen können.

Und deswegen ist dein Ratschlag nun mal ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. Januar 2014)

> Und deswegen ist dein Ratschlag nun mal ziemlich sinnlos.



Hehe, man hat doch bestimmt mehr Zukunftssicherheit wenn man zu Beginn oder mittelfristig einer neueren Generation einkauft welche sich Jahre halten wird, statt zu Ende der Vorgänger einzukaufen, und das bei gleichem Budget ... das nicht zu erkennen finde ich bissel sinnlos zudem ist hier die Sprache von gerade mal 1,5-2 Jahren sofern man den Gerüchten über Inovation in Hardweare vertraut.



> Mit Vierkernern wird man ebenfalls noch lange Zeit gut bedient sein. Zumal Intel bei der Midrange Plattform auch weiterhin nur bei Vierkernern bleiben wird, was nicht so dramatisch ist, denn Intels Vierkerner haben massig Power



Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ja, nur mal sehen ob es Unterschiede zu erwarten geben wird ggüber 8Kernen, in Spielen welche die CPU wesentlich mehr auslasten. So viel ich weiß tut BF4 das schon. Ich hab iwo auch gelesen dass die i7 Reihe die letzte der 4 Kerner ist.



> Wer sich jetzt einen guten Monitor kauft, der wird trotz 4K Screens, damit einige Jahre bestens spielen können.



Das ist Definitionssache. Ich finde keinen schnellen VA Panel, es gibt sie einfach nicht, also nichts Blödsinn mit warten. Dir schwebt vlt zocken im Sinn und mir Farbqualität, dabei denke ich noch garnicht an 4k sondern einfach nur gute u schnelle Bildqualität. 


In Sachen Erschwinglichkeit hast du recht, will mir garnicht ausmalen was allein DDR4 Ram zu Beginn kosten werden. Aber, wie im Titel schon steht ist hier von einem hohen Budget auszugehen, indem der Preis eben keine Hauptrolle ist sondern allein nur die Leistung. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur wiederholen ... das ist halt mein Standpunkt bin mir 100% sicher dass bei so einer Summe sich das warten eben gerade jetzt lohnt, weil so Vieles kommt und das eigtl so gut wie demnächst.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2014)

Es ist und bleibt so. Jemandem zu raten bei PC Hardware 1,5-2,5 Jahre mit dem Kauf zu warten, ist so ziemlich der blödsinnigste Vorschlag, den ich für meinen Teil bis jetzt in Kaufberatungen hier im Forum gelesen habe. Egal ob Grafikkarten, CPUs, RAM oder Monitore. Es ist sinnlos. Man möchte jetzt High-End, man möchte jetzt zocken (oder sonst was), also kauft man auch jetzt.
Wenn du selber das so machst, ok. Deine Sache. Aber jemandem ernsthaft zu 20-30 Monaten Wartezeit zu raten ist


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> hehe ach ja ...
> 
> nun wie du unschwer erkennen kannst will unser kollege hier aber über 3000 euro hinblettern, ich finde hier sollte die beratung in sachen zukunftssicher etwas anders ausfallen als ein budget für 1500 oder drunter. bei kleinem budget würde es mich nicht sonderlich jucken wenn 8kerner in vlt 1,5 jahren schon zur ähnlichen preisen vk werden wie akutelle 4er.
> 
> ...


 
Du bist also ernsthaft der Meinung dass ein Intel 8 Kerner in 2 Jahren zum Preis eines Standard 4 Kerner zu bekommen ist?
In welcher Welt lebst du denn? 

Und wie lange soll er denn warten bis er sein Geld ausgeben kann?
Also wenn ich 3600€ liegen habe kaufe ich mir sichere keinen 4k Monitor der 4000 kostet.
Ich kaufe mir einen klasse Rechner für vielleicht 2000€ und lass den Rest liegen oder gönne mir einen schicken Urlaub.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

1,5-2 jahre ist nicht demnächst (jedenfalls nicht in meinem empfinden)


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

vor rund 4 Jahren gab es den ersten 6 Kerner von Intel für 1000€.
Heute kostet ein Intel 6 Kerner 500€.
Und in 2 Jahren soll ein Intel 8 Kerner -- den es im Desktop noch gar nicht gibt -- plötzlich 250€ kosten?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und in 2 Jahren soll ein Intel 8 Kerner -- den es im Desktop noch gar nicht gibt -- plötzlich 250€ kosten?


 
Du wirst froh sein, wenn Du in zwei Jahren noch atmen kannst .


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du wirst froh sein, wenn Du in zwei Jahren noch atmen kannst .


 
In 2 Jahren gehe ich stark auf die 50 zu. Dann bin ich froh wenn ich morgens alleine in meine Unterhosen reinkomme.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> In 2 Jahren gehe ich stark auf die 50 zu. Dann bin ich froh wenn ich morgens alleine in meine Unterhosen reinkomme.


 
Tröste dich, da bist Du nicht alleine .


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (3. Januar 2014)

Das lustige ist der TE selbst meldet sich garnicht, war wohl eh nur ein Luftschloss.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

@ adi1:
wieso nicht atmen kann?

weil dein avatar bild ihn bis dahin vergiftet und verstrahlt hat?

@ banger, stimmt schon, vielleicht isser auch verschreckt


----------



## ertu54 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

Hallo

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, nur eine 780ti zu kaufen und das geld für die nächste generation(also 800er) auf die Seite zu legen. Als Mobo eine Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC und eine Zotac GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP!



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso nimmst du einen TN Panel Monitor?`
> Die Dinger würde ich nicht mal mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen.
> Du hast doch Kohle. Wieso kaufst du dir keinen Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixel und IPS Panel?
> Denn dann lohnen sich auch zwei Karten. Für Full HD brauchst du keine 2 GTX 780 Ti.


 
Ich kenn mich bei Monitoren auch nicht aus aber hab seitdem du das geschrieben hast mehrere machen über ips usw. gelesen(vor- und nachteile). Habe mir dann diesen hier ausgesucht. Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich -> 300 euro, ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.Also ich glaub den gibts schon länger.
Damit komme ich auf 2500 euro. Kaufe mir noch ein ordentliches Kopfhörer max. 300euro. Welche Kopfhörer könnt ihr mir empfehlen, ist funk oder kabelgebunden besser?

Habe mir diesen ausgesucht Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear schwarz(505760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Danke an alle die sich die Zeit genommen haben um zu helfen!!


----------



## Icedaft (4. Januar 2014)

Liste zur Absegnung noch mal bitte die jetzige Konfiguration auf.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



> Damit komme ich auf 2500 euro. Kaufe mir noch ein ordentliches Kopfhörer max. 300euro. Welche Kopfhörer könnt ihr mir empfehlen, ist funk oder kabelgebunden besser?
> 
> Habe mir diesen ausgesucht Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear schwarz(505760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Danke an alle die sich die Zeit genommen haben um zu helfen!!


Der Momentum ist das Geld meiner Meinung nicht wert. Bestell dir lieber mal einen AKG Q701 und einen Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition zum probehören bei Thomann Cyberstore!

Vergiss aber bitte nicht eine Xonar Essence STX dazu zu stecken! Einen Kopfhörer dieser Qualitättsklasse betreibt man nicht ohne Soundkarte, funktioniert zwar, aber lässt einiges an Potential liegen.



> Welche Kopfhörer könnt ihr mir empfehlen, ist funk oder kabelgebunden besser?


 Kabel ist immer besser. Um den Klang eines kabelgebundenen Hörers mit Funk zu erreichen musst du vier bis fünfmal soviel ausgeben, wie für den Kabelhörer.


----------



## ertu54 (4. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Liste zur Absegnung noch mal bitte die jetzige Konfiguration auf.



Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## DSHPB (4. Januar 2014)

Moin, ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort:

Ich würde das NT gegen folgendes austauschen (reicht für 1 Graka auch locker aus)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Der RAM passt nicht unter den Kühler - der LP davon schon:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML16GX3M4A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Rest sieht soweit gut aus

Für ordentlich Sound greife ich die Empfehlungen von Audioliebhaber nochmal auf:

beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.793) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
&
ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Damit sollteste dann gut bedient sein 

Gruß

Edit: Mik noch dazu 
http://geizhals.at/eu/zalman-zm-mic1-mikrofon-a115709.html
(hab ich auch, Beschwerden gabs noch keine  - außerdem die typische Empfehlung hier im Forum^^)


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2014)

ertu54 schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Hahe jetzt den ganzen Thread mal durchgelesen. Nach etlichen Seiten ist immer noch das schwache Corsair Netzteil drinnen und noch immer die zu laute Zotac Grafikkarte. Nimm doch das, was dir hier empfohlen wird. Glaub mir, die Leute die sich hier in diesem Thread gemeldet haben, wissen wovon sie sprechen.


----------



## ertu54 (4. Januar 2014)

DSHPB schrieb:


> Moin, ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort:
> 
> Ich würde das NT gegen folgendes austauschen (reicht für 1 Graka auch locker aus)
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...



Achja das mit dem Ram hab ich übersehn Danke. Und zum NT: ich will mir keine neue kaufen wen ich wahrscheinlich in Zukunft 2 Grafikkarten damit betreiben will.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Januar 2014)

Dann das Bequiet p10 750 watt


----------



## ertu54 (4. Januar 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Hahe jetzt den ganzen Thread mal durchgelesen. Nach etlichen Seiten ist immer noch das schwache Corsair Netzteil drinnen und noch immer die zu laute Zotac Grafikkarte. Nimm doch das, was dir hier empfohlen wird. Glaub mir, die Leute die sich hier in diesem Thread gemeldet haben, wissen wovon sie sprechen.


 
Ich mag die bunten Kabeln von be quiet nicht. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden sind? Beide sind Platinum Zertifiziert. Sie müssen ja nur die Komponenten mit Strom versorgen mehr brauchen sie ja auch nicht, oder liege ich falsch?
Zotac weil es zum Mobo passt. Die Lautstärke für mich zweiträngig. Mein Cpu Lüfter(der von Intel) läuft bei Last mit 2900rpm, und kann die Cpu nicht unter 80grad halten  Also meine Ohren haben sich daran gewöhnt und werden sicherlich kein Problem mit einem bisschen lauteren Lüfter von Zotac haben


----------



## Audioliebhaber (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

Die GTX 780 TI ist für die winzige Auflösung des Eizo perlen vor die Säue.  Eine GTX 770 oder maximal 780 würde vollkommen reichen.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Januar 2014)

Du hast jetzt die Chance es für viel Geld besser zu machen und von den Erfahrungen des Forums zu profitieren, tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und höre auf die Leute.

Das Netzteil ist das Herz deines Systems und somit das allerwichtigste Bauteil.

Die Netzteile von Corsair sind von minderer Qualität und können nicht mit den BeQuiet Netzteilen mithalten, weder von der Verarbeitung noch von der Qualität der verwendeten Bauteile her, von der Garantie ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn Du übertakten willst ist der K2 der empfehenswerteste Luftkühler um alles rauszuholen.

Hardware kauft man nicht auf Vorrat, weder beim Netzteil, noch beim Mainboard.

Hier noch mal eine sinnvolle Single-GPU-Variante:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Audioliebhaber (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab meine Zusammenstellung nochmal überarbeitet:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Finde ich so viel besser, weil sehr hochwertiger TFT, eine Graka die auf GTX 780 Ti Niveau rechnet, größere SSD, super Soundkarte, gutes Mikro, gute Hörer, Tastatur, Maus. Alles da was man braucht.


----------



## DSHPB (4. Januar 2014)

Daumen hoch für die Config von Icedaft 

Einzige Änderung: Ich würd beim Bluray-Brenner bleiben und nicht nur ein "Laufwerk only" nehmen -> DVDs/CDs brennt man evtl. ja doch hin und wieder mal...

Der RAM ist cool, aber auch ein ganzes Stück teurer für ein bisschen "Bling bling" - wenn's dir das wert ist, bitte, ansonsten beim Corsair Vengeance LP bleiben - der passt auch garantiert unter den Kühler, wie's mit dem Avexir aussieht weiß ich nicht, der ist ja etwas höher...

SSD ist klar - würde dir einfach mal die 500er empfehlen, die ist groß genug für alles wichtige und gleichzeitig nicht so teuer wie die 1TB - klar. Ich hab ne 840 Basic 500 bei mir drin, bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. Ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2/3 TB dazu und fertig. 250 sind doch recht schnell voll...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*



ertu54 schrieb:


> Ich mag die bunten Kabeln von be quiet nicht. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden sind? Beide sind Platinum Zertifiziert. Sie müssen ja nur die Komponenten mit Strom versorgen mehr brauchen sie ja auch nicht, oder liege ich falsch?
> Zotac weil es zum Mobo passt. Die Lautstärke für mich zweiträngig. Mein Cpu Lüfter(der von Intel) läuft bei Last mit 2900rpm, und kann die Cpu nicht unter 80grad halten  Also meine Ohren haben sich daran gewöhnt und werden sicherlich kein Problem mit einem bisschen lauteren Lüfter von Zotac haben


 
Das Corsair AXi taugt nichts.
Du kannst auch das Enermax Platimax nehmen wenn dich die Kabel vom P10 stören.

Der Intel Boxed kühler ist beim 4770k aber nicht drauf. Kauf also nicht nach Optik. Das haben andere auch schon gemacht und sind damit Baden gegangen.


----------



## Waynus (4. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit diesem Mic: AntLion ModMic


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: High End Gaming-PC (ca.3600€)*

Kabel kann man nachkaufen: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Modding
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör


----------

